# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Συνέντευξη Γιώργος Χαρδαβέλλας - Φεβρουάριος 2019

## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιώργος Χαρδαβέλας* είναι αθλητής που αγωνίστηκε αυτή την περίοδο και κέρδισε τις εντυπώσεις.




Αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά το *2014* στο Κύπελλο της NAC, στην κατηγορία First Timers, ως πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος.
Φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ήταν αρχάριος, καθώς οι περισσότεροι διέκριναν τις δυνατότητες του Χαρδαβέλα.







Συνέχισε την ίδια περίοδο και αγωνιστηκε στο Κύπελλο της WABBA.










Oι επόμενοι αγώνες του, ήταν οι πρόσφατοι τον Νοέμβριο του 2016.
Τον είδαμε να συμμετέχει στον Γενικό Τίτλο της WABBA, αφού είχε κερδίσει την Χαμηλή κατηγορία..








Στην συνέχεια έπαιξε στο 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ, όπου κέρδισε την κατηγορία -90 κιλών και κατόπιν αγωνίστηκε στο Overall!







*Οι συμμετοχές του σε αγώνες 

*1. NAC Κύπελλο 2014
2. WABBA Κύπελλο 2014
3. WABBA Κύπελλο 2016
4. IFBB 22o Κύπελλο 2016

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ καλός αθλητής. Φέτος ανέδειξε πολύ καλή γράμμωση και σκληράδα. Στις πίσω πόζες είναι τέλειος, στις πλαϊνές πολύ καλός ενώ αδικείται στην μπροστά άνοιγμα πλάτης ενώ στην μπροστινή διπλή δικεφάλων έδειχνε αρκετά καλός. Στο μέλλον ελπίζω να έχει περισσότερο αέρα στο ποζάρισμα!
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ακολουθεί πλέον προπονητικά τον Σταύρο Τριουλίδη και αυτό είναι σαν υπόσχεση πως θα έχει συνέχεια και πρόοδο!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Γιωργος Χαρδαβέλας*, από την αρχή της αγωνιστικής του πορείας, συνεργάστηκε με τον *Σταύρο Τριουλίδη.*
Πλέον καταστρώνουν την προετοιμασία τους για τον Μαϊο του 2017, στους αγώνες της IFBB!

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλός αθλητής και συνεχώς βελτιούμενος. Με λίγα κιλά ακόμα μπορεί να χτυπήσει πολύ ψηλές θέσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ανερχόμενος αθλητής έχει να δείξει πολλά ακόμα,το βασικότερο όμως είναι ότι είναι προσγειωμένος και καλό παιδί, να του πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## Polyneikos

O αγωνιστικός φακός του Bodybuilding.gr " συνέλαβε" τον *Γιώργο Χαρδαβέλλα* και τον προπονητή του *Σταύρο Τριουλίδη*  στο γυμναστήριο Body Shape όπου μας δόθηκε συνέντευξη με αφορμή τις πρόσφατες επιτυχίες του Γιώργου στο Κύπελλο της NAC καθώς και στο Μr Universe της ΝAC International  στο Αμβούργο αλλά και τα μελλοντικά του σχέδια!
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο Γιώργος Χαρδαβέλας πολυ καλός σταθερός και πολλα υποσχόμενος αθλητής , που το έδειξε στούς τελευταίους αγώνες που συμμετείχε , φαίνεται οτι κάνουν καλή δουλεια με τον προπονητή του Σταυρο Τριουλίδη και καλή επιτυχία ευχόμαστε στα μελοντικά τους σχέδια

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέντευξη Γιώργος Χαρδαβέλλας - Φεβρουάριος 2019*


*Bίντεο
*







*Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες με τον Χρήστο*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραία συνέντευξη και αρκετα ενδιαφέρουσα,Γιώργο καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους στόχους σου επαγγελματικους και προσωπικούς.  :03. Thumb up:

----------

